# Syslinux boot FreeBSD ISO or IMG



## latwe (Jul 8, 2022)

Hello, How to boot bootonly iso or memstick img via syslinux? I need entry for menu only.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2022)

Mboot.c32 - Syslinux Wiki
					






					wiki.syslinux.org


----------

